# Pied ratter!



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Pied Crotalus ruber.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Obviously it's not mine. Found it while googling.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Have to say...that's hideous isn't it lol.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd just want to grab the colouring pens and finish it off so it looked right


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

That one was wild caught a few decades ago and was acquired by Bill Love, in Florida,who used to display it at his exhibitions. I would love to breed one of these.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

it looks really bizzare, but awesome at the same time, ide love one and ide hate one, cant work it out:whip:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> That one was wild caught a few decades ago and was acquired by Bill Love, in Florida,who used to display it at his exhibitions. I would love to breed one of these.


On venomland, it says it was caught between 1992-1993, and was sold for around $5,000. Seems odd that there are only a couple pics, and to my knowledge, there have been no offspring.

I'm with Nav on this. I think it looks awful. Not something I would spend money on. In the normal colouration, C. ruber are very nice snakes.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> On venomland, it says it was caught between 1992-1993, and was sold for around $5,000. Seems odd that there are only a couple pics, and to my knowledge, there have been no offspring.
> 
> I'm with Nav on this. I think it looks awful. Not something I would spend money on. In the normal colouration, C. ruber are very nice snakes.


You're right, Bill Love sold it after owning it for a few years. There was a full story written about it a while back on one of the forums. I think Tom Crutchfied wrote it.
As for looking awful, you're wrong. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. There are a lot of people who would pay a lot of money for a snake like that.incuding me. I've bred ruber twice and had a "morph" that was completely lacking red in the last litter. Unfortunately it died suddenly after about a year.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> You're right, Bill Love sold it after owning it for a few years. There was a full story written about it a while back on one of the forums. I think Tom Crutchfied wrote it.
> As for looking awful, you're wrong. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. There are a lot of people who would pay a lot of money for a snake like that.incuding me. I've bred ruber twice and had a "morph" that was completely lacking red in the last litter. Unfortunately it died suddenly after about a year.


Tom Crutchfield, that where read it.

I agree, a lot of people would love one, and I understand why. We all have our own taste, and our own idea of what looks good, and what looks bad. Pied just isn't my cup of tea. It's too 'messy', if ya get me?

If you have any pics of the ruber you mentioned, I'd love to see them.


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

If you have any pics of the ruber you mentioned, I'd love to see them.[/QUOTE]

Please don't encourage southwest vipers, we have seen enough of his boring collection already :lol2:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

greenvenom said:


> If you have any pics of the ruber you mentioned, I'd love to see them.


Please don't encourage southwest vipers, we have seen enough of his boring collection already :lol2:[/QUOTE]
Excuse me, Greenvenom. Are you still in the hobby? 
Are you still keeping boids and other plethora of kiddies pets?


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

if southwestvipers was to put his collection on here,too many people would need hospital treatment from having there jaws broken when they hit the floor:mf_dribble:


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you Mattykyuss. Here are a couple of the requested photos. These two snakes were born in the same litter.Both Crotalus ruber, but one devoid of red pigment. I dont know the technical term for this aberrance, but I suspect one of the ball python keepers would know.
Perhaps you could help, Greenvenom?


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> if southwestvipers was to put his collection on here,too many people would need hospital treatment from having there jaws broken when they hit the floor:mf_dribble:


If southwest vipers put his collection on here the only hospital treatment anybody would require, would be recovery from a coma brought on by his dull, drab and pathetic collection.
And yes I still have kiddies pets :devil:


----------

